# Two Pump Standing Three-Wheel



## roadboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Is it possible to do a standing 3-wheel with just a two pump setup?


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

yes... but you'll need 14' cylinders in the back and sum weight......


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

there is a way that works on some cars, but it requires a side to side dump switch...

tap up the front almost all the way, then lock up the back, then dump the passenger side completely. then start tapping the front up until the front driver wheel starts coming off the ground. 

this usually works with cars with longer back ends like impalas and what not, but you can give it a try


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadboy_@Aug 3 2009, 12:56 AM~14657132
> *Is it possible to do a standing 3-wheel with just a two pump setup?
> *


yes if ur set on only running 2 pumps and want standing 3 wheel, then its best to have a single pump with 4 dumps setup for a rear pump...the other 2 dumps on there are blocker dumps and will allow you to have individual control over the rear cylinders


----------



## roadboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Kingfish Customs, Do you have any plumming diagrams to further explain the situation you purposed?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by roadboy_@Aug 3 2009, 09:40 AM~14658613
> *Kingfish  Customs, Do you have any plumming diagrams to further explain the situation you purposed?
> *


Both of these Regals built by me have 2-Pumps with 8-Batts and Stand-3 No chains / No bridge  










Here's a picture of Rear w/4 Dumps:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadboy_@Aug 3 2009, 09:40 AM~14658613
> *Kingfish  Customs, Do you have any plumming diagrams to further explain the situation you purposed?
> *



i do not, however envious touch got u covered on the pics


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

mine stands on three with 3 dump setup no weight


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

ok when people say weight how much they adding? and what do they use?


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 3 2009, 11:42 AM~14659607
> *ok when people say weight how much they adding? and what do they use?
> *


oh boy heres a good topic :biggrin:


----------



## roadboy (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Aug 3 2009, 01:34 PM~14659516
> *mine stands on three with 3 dump setup no weight
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have some pics of your setup you can post?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 3 2009, 12:11 PM~14658862
> *Both of these Regals built by me have 2-Pumps with 8-Batts and Stand-3 No chains / No bridge
> 
> 
> ...



Do you got another pic of the pump from directly above? Also, how would you wire that pump?


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by roadboy_@Aug 3 2009, 01:00 PM~14661624
> *Do you have some pics of your setup you can post?
> *


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Plumb & wire the car for leftside and rightside,insteed of front and back.
It funky but it works.


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

so what do you guys mean by "weight"? you guys are talking lead and acid batteries right? or is it the big heavy pieces of metal kind of "weight".


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i did standing 3 with 8 batteries 2 pumps and 12 inch strokes,,,fawk weight !!! :biggrin: 
my front lock up was a bit high also due to caprice upper a arms and spindles,,if it helps,,


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

extend your trailing arms 1ahalf inches both of em or 4 dump the rear pump. hydraholics has manifolds thats your best bet :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roadboy_@Aug 3 2009, 12:56 AM~14657132
> *Is it possible to do a standing 3-wheel with just a two pump setup?
> *


 Yes.


----------

